# Anyone ever run into this?



## CMerr (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm working on a remodel and it has about 3-4 inches of concrete on top of bricks. this is on the second floor of the house. This is in the entire bathroom. I have to replace to sink drain and change the tub to a shower and move the drain to the other side of the bathroom. Just had to talk to the homeowner cause he was quoted two days to move the drain and add a vent and now I'll have more than that in breaking this all up.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

That looks like a can of bricks? I would like to know why?


----------



## CMerr (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm not sure there are floor joists then floor boards then another set of joists covered by concrete. I've never seen anything like it before the floor is 16" thick.(2 sets of 2x8s with floor boards in between.)


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

16" thick? Wow- someone wanted to make sure that floor was good and solid. I've seen the 3" or so thick poured concrete on top of the wood floor many times before. Something they used to do back in the old days I guess before they put those little hexagon shaped tiles down in a bath. But never seen two layers of joists and bricks. Crazy.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Man...


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

It's called an estimate for a reason.... That sucks though, but hey it's more cheddar


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Seen it here a lot on the early 1900's homes. Those durham fittings bring back nightmares.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

we have some of those old concrete set tile floors here... they suck azzzz. no good way to fix that old galv once it rots out...and talk about heavy


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> Seen it here a lot on the early 1900's homes. Those durham fittings bring back nightmares.


I may be wrong but cant you take a hammer and bust those durham fittings out if you need to???seems like they will split fairly easy,i may be thinkin of something else.....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sparky said:


> I may be wrong but cant you take a hammer and bust those durham fittings out if you need to???seems like they will split fairly easy,i may be thinkin of something else.....


They are cast iron, so yes.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Actually, the early 1900's homes around here mostly had lead under those mud floors. The durham stuff showed up here a little later on. Real common in the 40's I think.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

It's very common on older homes where I used to live. You would often see a few inches of mud poured right over plumbing. Wood planks are placed in just below the plumbing so's not to fill the entire bay. Then penny tile is set. 

Those Durham fittings go back even before the 40's. And that's how I used to get them out. With a 3lb sledge. 

It's why on my contracts, and I'm sure I'm not alone, anything hidden behind floors, walls and ceilings that interfere with the job will be an extra. 

Sorta like the rock clause when digging sewers and service lines outside.

Edit: my spell checker took the day off


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Are you military? Boots look like mine


----------



## CMerr (Feb 19, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> Are you military? Boots look like mine


No just cheap ones from Wal-mart.

But i did get this nightmare done today. Brought in some help to get it done so they could work on the floors and drywall this weekend.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Had a bunch of mud set floors in St. Louis. The drains were usually lead though. contractors would demo the entire concrete floor, sister on new joists and install a 3/4" plywood subfloor. I've done hundreds of those.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

And I see you're in Fargo. That explains all the galv, and durham. Im in SD now, I've only ran into two mudsets here in 11 years.


----------

